# What kind of cichlid is this?



## RebeccaJane22 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry for the picture quality I will try and get a better pic but I am wondering what kind of fish this is? someone help..... Its got a yellow coloring w/black stripe and the tips of its fins are a neon blue w/red which unfortunatly you cannot see in this pic.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks to me like a young jack dempsey, but from the picture, it looks to have more striping than many JD's. it is possibly pure, or possibly a convict/jd or midas/jd hybrid. Only time, and perhaps a better picture, will tell.

Odds are its just a young jack dempsey though. What size tank are you keeping it in?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

actually you were right. Its a jack. i am 80% sure. i have seen a lot of them as youngins and while some are dark a lot of them are that light tan color with darker stripes. all the ones i saw at like petsmart are like that. the ones from lps are generally darker. i dont know why.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Jd 100%...


----------



## RebeccaJane22 (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you guys for the help. I will try and get a better picture posted today. I bought it at petsmart and it is still very young but if it is a JD I will need to be searching for a larger tank I currently have it in a 30 gal with 1 convict they are the only 2 fish I have in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Moved to the Cichlid forum....


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

JD - *110%* (don't you hate when people use percentages that are greater than 100?)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah its a JD. You could house both fish in a 55g BTW.


----------

